# Should I call Animal Control?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't see any pictures, but if the animals look as bad as you state, then call AC.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Just calling the AC won't result in fines or confiscation. If the owners are in the right, and this is a real rehabilitation situation, the owners will be able to show it. If there is a problem and there is neglect, the AC will know how to take care of it. Don't hold your breath for an immediate action. Don't expect it to be on the news. Don't expect to hear another thing from it. If you think there is a problem, give the AC a call.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Pics don't show up for me, but clearly, a horse can't be loose to wander into traffic, etc. You do need to call AC.


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

I can't see the photos either, however from your description I would be calling AC straight away and telling them everything you saw and offering the photos (if they accept that sort of thing). You won't do any damage from calling them, if the owners arent doing the wrong thing when AC investigate they will be see - but you could save those animals lives if they are treating their animals so poorly.


----------

